# Blu Ionic Power Shower head water filter



## rosy83

Hey Guys
has anyone got one of these Blu ionizer shower heads?
I picked one up at the chemist cus someone said its good for filtering the impurities in dubai water
She said dubai water can mk ur hair fall out

:scared:

I must admit i thought london water was drying but dubai has been worse

any reviews??

R


----------



## kaykher

Yes I use one of these and it is superb. It definitely makes a difference. You can buy one in super care pharmacy in mall of emirates. You have to clean the filter once a month, the balls etc go into vinegar water for ten minutes. You have to check the liquid inside the stem of the shower head. When it gets below 25 put in the new liquid.


----------



## MElady

Good question I have been thinking of getting one for a year. Pharmacist says it clears up any and all skin or eye irritation issues from the salt and water in Dubai. Good to know it works!


----------



## kaykher

The hair definitely doesnt fall as much and the skin isnt as dry. when the liquid inside ran out i noticed my hair becoming weaker and falling more.also if u have allergies or asthma it is supposed to help too as it removes chlorine and salt from the water.

When chloroie is heated like in a hot shower it releases vapours that are bad for your lungs.


----------



## rosy83

I really like it. It's pricey at 350 dirhams but its nice the way lemon scented water comes out


----------

